# Hipad chinois ..



## Madkarl (11 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Une petite interrogation me taraude l'esprit ce matin. Que pensez-vous de ce genre de prodruit cherchant à concurrencer l'ipad

Quelles sont les différences techniques avec notre tablette apple (hormis la taille de l'écran) ?

http://www.myefox.fr/hapad-android2...tte-32g-max-capacit-8g-512m-8-pouces-p-117763

MErci !


----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2011)

Madkarl a dit:


> Une petite interrogation me taraude l'esprit ce matin. Que pensez-vous de ce genre de prodruit cherchant à concurrencer l'ipad
> Quelles sont les différences techniques avec notre tablette apple (hormis la taille de l'écran) ?


Tu dois avoir du temps libre pour te tarauder l'esprit avec des comparaisons aussi nulles les différences sont simples à voir, lis les caractéristiques techniques :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

héhé

que des notes positives ! 

et on peut également apprécier une merveilleuse traduction 

j'adore particulièrement ce passage: 

_ Dans le processus 55 nm utilisé pour atteindre la fréquence de fonctionnement d'environ 500 MHz, offrant le taux de génération de triangles et de 60M pixels taux de remplissage d'environ 500M. Les joueurs s'efforcent d'apporter un meilleur jeu en 3D._

si les joueurs s'efforcent, alors je m'incline 

blague à part: j'aimerais bien avoir l'occasion d'en tater une ... pour le fun ...


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'aimerais bien avoir l'occasion d'en tater une ...


M'enfin, Arlequin


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

jalouse ?


----------



## Madkarl (11 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Tu dois avoir du temps libre pour te tarauder l'esprit avec des comparaisons aussi nulles les différences sont simples à voir, lis les caractéristiques techniques :mouais:



Pas de libre spécialement, juste envie de connaitre les gros points noir de cette tablette sans forcément passer par la case comparation point par point d'éléments que je ne maitrise pas forcément


----------



## takdou (13 Octobre 2011)

Le top, c'est la caméra: 30 Megapixels!!!!!:love::love:


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

Madkarl a dit:


> Pas de libre spécialement, juste envie de connaitre les gros points noir de cette tablette sans forcément passer par la case comparation point par point d'éléments que je ne maitrise pas forcément


Cette tablette n'a pas de gros points noirs, c'est elle même un gros point noir&#8230; rien d'autre à dire.    :rateau:


----------

